# Sisters with Transistors Documentary



## timprebble (Jan 25, 2021)

Brilliant and inspiring documentary Sisters with Transistors is available to stream until Jan 31st here:









Sisters with Transistors


Film by Lisa Rovner, 84 min., 2021. Available on Demand from 19 – 31 January.




www.ctm-festival.de





Note: country restrictions are listed

Trailer:


----------



## cuttime (Jan 25, 2021)

Once again, it looks like the giant vacuum in the room is the authorized Wendy Carlos story, which, I fear, is never going to come.


----------



## timprebble (Jan 25, 2021)

cuttime said:


> Once again, it looks like the giant vacuum in the room is the authorized Wendy Carlos story, which, I fear, is never going to come.


There is a section in the film about her, although not indepth... 


"Clara Rockmore, Daphne Oram, Bebe Barron, Delia Derbyshire, Maryanne Amacher, Pauline Oliveros, Wendy Carlos, Eliane Radigue, Suzanne Ciani, and Laurie Spiegel" are featured...

Sounds like you more mean a doco about her only?

update: Hmmmm it seems unlikely alright: "Carlos, now *81* and living in New York, declined repeated requests for interviews for the book, the first full-length biography dedicated to her life"

And from her site:

*Bogus "Bio" Alert*
Please be aware there’s a purported “Biography” on me just released. It belongs on the *fiction *shelf. No one ever interviewed me, nor anyone I know. There's zero fact-checking. Don’t recognize myself anywhere in there—weird. Sloppy, dull and dubious, it's hardly an objective academic study as it pretends to be.
This slim, mean-sprited volume is based on several false premises. All of it is speculation taken out of context. The key sources are other people’s write-ups of interviews done for magazine articles. There’s simply no way to know what’s true or not—*nothing is first-hand*. 
The book is presumptuous. Pathetically, it accepts as “factual” a grab-bag of online urban legends, including anonymous axes to grind. The author imputes things she doesn’t understand, misses the real reasons for what was done or not done. She’s in way over her head, outside any areas of expertise, and even defames my dear deceased parents—shame!


----------



## cuttime (Jan 25, 2021)

It's just that Carlos has a history of not cooperating with documentarians. I think this goes back to the Fjellestad "Moog" movie, through the Amanda Sewell bio. There really isn't any more info than what Wendy has put out there herself. Fair enough; I just think someone needs to have a one-on-one with Wendy to sort it all out, before it's too late.


----------



## rudi (Jan 26, 2021)

For those who haven't had a chance to read some of Wendy Carlos' interviews, including the ones by Bob Moog and Jim Aikin, you can read / download them on her website:



Wendy Carlos Resources


----------



## shponglefan (Jan 26, 2021)

_"This content is not available in your country."_

Oh, the joys of geo-blocking...


----------



## wst3 (Jan 26, 2021)

I am trying to imagine just how much the media must have ticked Wendy Carlos off. It must be significant, because the only time I met her (on the exhibit floor at an NYC AES Convention years ago) she was genuine, and generous with her time, and gracious with my questions, most of which were probably not new to her.

She even spent some time explaining micro-tonal scales to me.

Thus I am surprised she doesn't want her story told.


----------



## timprebble (Jan 26, 2021)

wst3 said:


> Thus I am surprised she doesn't want her story told.



There are not many directors who will allow final cut rights to the subject of their documentary, so I can appreciate if the process and final content were out of her control, that there could be huge reticence. The reaction to the biography is indicative of this... Like you I wish it was possible, maybe via someone close & trusted who could collaborate in a way that allowed her to essentially co-direct & co-produce.

I'm getting offtopic a bit, and its not something I spend much time thinking about but I read an article by author/blogger Tim Ferris outlining the downside of his 'fame' and I had no idea of the downsides - it really is unimaginable. If you dont have time to read the full article, skip to the section near the end: 'On the Darker Side, Some Very Real Issues'


https://tim.blog/2020/02/02/reasons-to-not-become-famous/


----------

